

Long labels now available in Gmail - nikosdimopoulos
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/long-label-names-in-gmail.html

======
foobarbazetc
Well, this feature makes no sense what so ever.

What's the use case apart from a weird attempt at folders?

~~~
brg
As mentioned, it is helpful for import from Outlook where nested folders are
translated into longer folder names. This is a feature directly targeted at
making GAFYD more attractive to the enterprise customer. As such it shows that
Google is continuing its emphasis on competing directly for the market
dominated by Microsoft.

